# Reproductive Cells May Some Day Treat Women with Diabetes



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2011)

Women who have Type 1 diabetes, a condition in which the body does not produce the hormone insulin, might someday be successfully treated with a transplant of insulin-producing cells grown from cells in their uterus.

http://www.voanews.com/english/news...-Day-Treat-Women-with-Diabetes-128824433.html


----------

